# New Owner Update 3 "Introduction Complete"



## Cayden (Mar 26, 2007)

Rita, and Aurora have been successfully put into the same cage I built. There have been no problems, they got along just fine, and cuddle and play all the time. I just used all the advice I got from here and other pages, and it went down without a hitch. here are some pics of the cage I built and them having fun in it. Keep in mind that this is the first thing I have built involving wood since shop in high school 

The Cage with the lil ones playing inside.








Side view, each side has 3 windows








Aurora








Rita









I think i can stop calling my self a new owner, but its how i started all my posts so far, so its become a habit.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations on a succesful introduction. Also, I love your cage. It looks really cool (and fun for the rats of course)! You should put a lightswitch in for the rats and train them to use it- although you would have to heavily rat-proof it.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

that is super flipin cool!!! Do you do orders?


----------



## Cayden (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL, no I had to borrow alot of tools from friends because I don't normaly make a lot things out of wood. still need to add a fiew things, and need to redo the paint.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

mnic001 said:


> You should put a lightswitch in for the rats and train them to use it- although you would have to heavily rat-proof it.


That would be so funny!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Like the cage, good work.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah I would add a few igloos and purchase some large eyelits so you can add hammocks. Rats LOVE hammocks <3

All and all it looks pretty awesome, just be careful of the power cords getting to close to that window O:


----------



## Cayden (Mar 26, 2007)

They are not big on the igloos, i have one but they never used it, they prefer the cardboard tube on top. but i have plenty of those eyelits and hooks, so next time i am at the pet store i will have to pick up a hammock to see how they take to it. i need to get a wheel, and maby some kind of climbing rope. aurora is an athletic one, and would like to have her stay fit. any other ideas for toys? I made shure i have plenty of chew toys in there because i dont want them gnawing away the cage


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

actually neither of my rats really care for hammocks, and they have several styles to choose from. they like their one nestball but that's about it. but they do love the pretty lei and all the random cat toys in the cage. picasso runs in her wheel relentlessly as well. and for chewing, they LOVE the hamsteroids i get at petsmart.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

My rats don't do hammocks either, they prefer these little pouchy bird nest things I get from a local pet shop or nest boxes, they'll even do these cloth tubes that you stretch across the cage, but NO hammocks for them.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

Poppyseed said:


> purchase some large eyelits so you can add hammocks. Rats LOVE hammocks <3
> 
> :


my rats r scared ov hammocks


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert loves his hammock! Bastian and Odin hate them. They also hate the feeling of being picked up. I think they need a secure ground for comfort. They aren't much into climbing and jumping either, just waddling.

I suppose it depends on the rat but they are so cute in their hammies when they do go in them. Bert loves his fleece tunnel hammie I made him!


----------

